
Microsoft Said to Be in Talks to Buy TikTok, as Trump Weighs Curtailing App - blhack
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/31/technology/tiktok-microsoft.html
======
osipovas
Even among all this antitrust talk I'm imagining a world where Facebook ends
up acquiring TikTok.

------
thedudeabides5
Honestly, this sounds like a great outcome for everyone.

Western users get assurances their privacy will be respected as much as any
other western company (not great, but not Tencent levels of government
interference/monitoring etc).

Microsoft get's a massive jump-start into social.

Consumers maintain a competitive social-media landscape.

Investors in TikTok get appropriately paid.

What's not to like?

~~~
patrickaljord
I like the apolitical aspect of TikTok, it's a breeze of fresh air and
entertainment compared to other social medias. If Microsoft acquired it we
could expect the same political agenda pushed on us and the same censorship we
get on fb, Twitter and YouTube. Oh well, it was good while it lasted I guess.

------
lordserch
How does TikTok fit into Microsoft strategy?

~~~
j45
Professionally, LinkedIn is a social media network they own.

Personally, MS has also invested in Facebook.

Among the young segment, TikTok could be an interesting way to explain/educate
beyond social media. Microsoft has social-learning video based tools that
could be similar to TikTok, or could become related.

I don't work for MS, just what I see from a distance.

